# Premiere XL Model TCD748000



## SuMeRiaN (May 28, 2013)

I was just passed a TIVO that was not booting. STUCK at welcome screen. The power was cut off to the device abruptly and it hasn't boot since. Everything points to the HD having failed in reading however I remove the drive and I can hear and feel it spinning. I plugged the drive into windows 8 and in the system management I can see the unallocated 1TB drive.

Did I just mess up the boot sector?

I feel this drive has some life and would like to wipe and restart it. Everything I have read appears to require backing up the existing working drive and using this image on the new drive. I am not upgrading to larger disk, just hoping I can make the current one work. 

Can someone please guide me. In reading I think I need an image for model and tools to load the image on the drive. Looking forward to hearing from the group. Thanks in advance.

I guess even if we get the disk right there is still a possibility the power supply is not functioning as designed but we will cross that road when we get there. 

SuM


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

When you cranked up Disk Manager it should have asked if you wanted to initialize the drive. If you said yes, the boot sector is gone. If you said no it should still be OK.

The software you need is at

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=503261

I will send you a PM with s link to the image.


----------



## SuMeRiaN (May 28, 2013)

ggieseke said:


> When you cranked up Disk Manager it should have asked if you wanted to initialize the drive. If you said yes, the boot sector is gone. If you said no it should still be OK.
> 
> The software you need is at
> 
> ...


I received your PM and am downloading the file. I am almost certain I did say YES to initialize to the disk. Can't see how the disk manager would see it unless I had. What is next for the boot sector?

Headed to your link now to read up.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

I'd just overwrite the whole drive with the clean image and start from scratch. It only takes a few minutes with the Quick Restore option and I don't get the impression that you're trying to save anything like old recordings.

Don't forget to run Clear & Delete Everything in the Premiere once you get it booting up again to "marry" the drive to the motherboard.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Would run the manufacturer diagnostic to make sure the drive is okay. Even if the SMART passes it might be reassigning sectors. If it is it needs to be replaced.


----------



## nibblet787 (Feb 10, 2014)

ggieseke said:


> When you cranked up Disk Manager it should have asked if you wanted to initialize the drive. If you said yes, the boot sector is gone. If you said no it should still be OK.
> 
> I will send you a PM with s link to the image.


I'm a little late to the party here, but would that image perhaps still be available? My father-in-law has been one grump guy since his tivo died.


----------



## tazman3 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hard drive died a couple weeks ago and have a replacement drive. Just need the image now. So I'm looking for the TCD748000 image too. 

Thanks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

tazman3 said:


> Hard drive died a couple weeks ago and have a replacement drive. Just need the image now. So I'm looking for the TCD748000 image too.
> 
> Thanks


PM sent.


----------



## tazman3 (Mar 18, 2014)

ggieseke said:


> PM sent.


That worked like a champ. Thanks.


----------



## tapple (Apr 1, 2014)

I also have a TCD748000 that bit the dust. Original drive just clicking. Any chance I could get that image as well?

Thanks for helping everyone like this!


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

tapple said:


> I also have a TCD748000 that bit the dust. Original drive just clicking. Any chance I could get that image as well?


PM sent.


----------



## kgr (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi Gary
I tried restoring the image you sent me in the main Dvr Backup And Restore Software for Windows (DvrBARS) thread, and it said completed. but the tivo still boot loops, so i guess the issue is not actually with the drive as I thought.

It stays on the 'Welcome! Starting Up' screen for about 4 seconds, and then reboots..

On the front of the tivo, all it has is the green circle, nothing else.

any ideas of what could be wrong? i tried unplugging everything, just the component cable to the tv and power.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

What model drive did you restore the image to and try to boot in the TiVo.


----------



## kgr (Apr 6, 2014)

its a WD10evvs-63m5B0. its a 1TB drive.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Did it pass the WD long test?


----------



## kgr (Apr 6, 2014)

you are right, it failed the WD long test!. I'll get a different drive and try it out again. Thanks for all the help.


----------



## RCN (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi, I'm trying to replace the original corrupt drive with a new 1TB drive and save my recordings. I know this is a long shot, but I thought I'd give it a try before starting over -- any advice would be appreciated. I'm a new member and I've been poring over the DvrBARS and other threads here for days looking for the tools to attempt this repair.

1. My original drive was stuck in this loop: Welcome -- Almost There -- GSOD.
2. Western Digital's Data Lifeguard Diagnostic Extended Test passed successfully (WD10EVVS drive).
3. DvrBARS returned this error: MFS volume header not found.
4. I used the MFSLive CD (dd_rescue) to copy the original drive to a new 1TB drive (Seagate Barracuda). I used pdisk to list the identical 14 partitions on both drives.
5. The new drive has the exact same problems, so I'm guessing the MFS application regions are corrupt.

I'm not afraid of command lines, but I have no experience with Linux. Any thoughts on what to try next?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Interestingly, I saved a TiVo HD drive that was stuck in a GSOD loop last night. mfsinfo told me the volume header was corrupt. I found that the "magic number" at offset 0x4 had been overwritten and used a hex editor to replace it. That wasn't enough though as I had to go back to mfslive and run mfs_info -f to recalculate the checksums. Then I was out of the GSOD loop and back to being stuck in a Guided Setup loop. Yes, I was stuck in a loop within a loop.

I think the general strategy is the same. Find and repair the MFS volume header then recalculate the checksum. Since you already have a duplicate drive, I would make all modifications on the copy.


----------



## RCN (Jun 27, 2014)

squint said:


> I think the general strategy is the same. Find and repair the MFS volume header then recalculate the checksum. Since you already have a duplicate drive, I would make all modifications on the copy.


Thanks -- that sounds like it's worth a try. How would I do that?


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

From the mfslive CD prompt:

hexdump -C -n 512 /dev/hda10

should allow you to view the volume header.

Starting at offset 0x4 it should look like EB BA FE ED.


----------



## RCN (Jun 27, 2014)

squint said:


> From the mfslive CD prompt:
> 
> hexdump -C -n 512 /dev/hda10
> 
> ...


Okay, I tried that, but I'm not sure where to look for offset 0x4?

Here's my command and output:

hexdump -C -n 512 /dev/sda

00000000 [...hex...] |....root=/dev/sd|
00000010 [...hex...] |a4.dsscon=true r|
00000020 [...hex...] |unfactorydiag=tr|
00000030 [...hex...] |ue brev=0x1060..|
00000040 [...hex...] |................|
*
00000130 [...hex...] |&..o!)j<...|....|
00000140 [...hex...] |................|
*
000001f0 [...hex...] |............tpm.|
00000200


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Try hexdump -C -n 512 /dev/sdc10


----------



## RCN (Jun 27, 2014)

squint said:


> Try hexdump -C -n 512 /dev/sdc10


Okay, I tried that -- here's my command and output:

hexdump -C -n 512 /dev/sda10

00000000 [...hex...] |....w515.0\.....|
00000010 [...hex...] |[email protected]@....|
00000020 [...hex...] |..../dev/sda10 /|
00000030 [...hex...] |dev/sda11 /dev/s|
00000040 [...hex...] |da12 /dev/sda13.|
00000050 [...hex...] |................|
*
000000a0 [...hex...] |............s...|
000000b0 [...hex...] |................|
000000c0 [...hex...] |................|
000000d0 [...hex...] |.......a........|
000000e0 [...hex...] |................|
000000f0 [...hex...] |...........x....|
00000100 [...hex...] |... .,.....g....|
00000110 [...hex...] |................|
00000120 [...hex...] |................|
*
00000200

Thank you very much for your help,
Rick


----------



## RCN (Jun 27, 2014)

I think I'm starting to understand the difference between sda and sda10. Those are the partitions, right?

Should the hexdump for sda10 and sda12 be similar?

Here's my Partition Map:

pdisk -l /dev/sda

#: type name length base ( size )
1 Apple_partition_map Apple 63 @ 1
2 Image Bootstrap 1 1 @ 1074438869
3 Image Kernel 1 16384 @ 1074438870 ( 8.0M)
4 Ext2 Root 1 524288 @ 1074455254 (256.0M)
5 Image Bootstrap 2 1 @ 1074979542
6 Image Kernel 2 16384 @ 1074979543 ( 8.0M)
7 Ext2 Root 2 524288 @ 1074995927 (256.0M)
8 Swap Linux swap 262144 @ 1075520215 (128.0M)
9 Ext2 /var 1048576 @ 1075782359 (512.0M)
10 MFS MFS application region 1638400 @ 1083122391 (800.0M)
11 MFS MFS media region 867125977 @ 1086399191 (413.5G)
12 MFS MFS application region 2 1638400 @ 1084760791 (800.0M)
13 MFS MFS media region 2 1074438805 @ 64 (512.3G)
14 Ext2 SQLite 6291456 @ 1076830935 ( 3.0G)


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Hard to tell from your output but the magic signature maybe gone. Need to see the detail for the first 16 bytes of the block.
The hex dumps will be different for sda10 and sda12


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

It would be nice to see the backup header block to see if it matches the main header block. The back up header block is the last block of sda10.

If the backup header is intact, you may be able to fix the main header with it.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Partition map looks okay


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

RCN: The stuff you're leaving out with "...hex..." is the stuff we need to look at. Could you add it back, and mark it with CODE blocks.


----------



## RCN (Jun 27, 2014)

jmbach said:


> Hard to tell from your output but the magic signature maybe gone. Need to see the detail for the first 16 bytes of the block.
> The hex dumps will be different for sda10 and sda12


Okay, I will try to make a copy of that data and post it here. I'm not quite sure how to copy the hex dumps and post them.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## RCN (Jun 27, 2014)

telemark said:


> RCN: The stuff you're leaving out with "...hex..." is the stuff we need to look at. Could you add it back, and mark it with CODE blocks.


Thanks telemark -- I will copy the hex and post it. I actually typed all that data in my previous posts by hand...

So far, I've been looking at the hex dumps using the command prompt in MFSlive, while posting the results on another computer. I need to figure out how to look at the hex in Windows, or else learn enough Linux to be able to copy the data onto a USB stick. I'm not sure which is easier -- any ideas?

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

People here use HxD in Windows. You can hex edit drives with it.


----------



## RCN (Jun 27, 2014)

squint said:


> People here use HxD in Windows. You can hex edit drives with it.


Perfect. I just installed the HxD editor and I'll use it to copy the hex dumps.

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction,
Rick


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

Or you can use iBored to edit and manipulate drives as well.


----------



## RCN (Jun 27, 2014)

jmbach said:


> Or you can use iBored to edit and manipulate drives as well.


Thanks -- I'll try that one too. Since I've never done any hex editing before (or viewing, for that matter), I'm open to trying whatever works best. For me, that probably means whichever is more simple to use. I will try and post the results tonight.

I've just read some of the stuff you've all been posting in the Developers Corner and I am truly amazed at the depth of MFS knowledge that's been reverse engineered over the years.

Thanks,
Rick


----------



## squint (Jun 15, 2008)

Is there a way to view more than one block at a time in iBored?


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

I don't know. Never tried to do that. I'll look into it and see what I can find. My gut feeling is no.


----------

